# feather rot



## The crazy roller (Mar 23, 2003)

ive noticed a few of my birds have feathers missing on the upper chest,on the throat area. ive been told that it could be feather rot. if so what could i do to help remove it? i put conditioning salts in the bath these salts are supposed to kill mites,but there is no sign that its working. both cocks and hens show signs of this,both of which have reared 2 rounds of youngsters. should the affected birds be quarrentined and treated on there own?......very worrying- please help!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Are you certain that they are not just molting? I rushed my pigeon to the vet once convinced that she was suffering from feather rot, and that was the diagnosis was a healthy molt!

Cynthia


----------



## The crazy roller (Mar 23, 2003)

thats what i thought but it looks like some feathers have snapped at the base, very strange!


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Does it have any similarities to this definition of feather rot:


FEATHER ROT : Two causes - Fungus/feather boring mite. Both cases thrive in damp patches i.e. residual damp from faeces on perches / nests/ floor corners. Usually found to affect birds of coarse webbed feather type. The fungus, microbe or mite lives within the soft pulp of feather shaft, gradually breaking to stubble until bald patches appear. Affected pigeons may be bathed in Camphor water, alternatively use a proprietory feather rot specific. Pigeons will moult clean but the problem may reoccur at the next humid season. Fanciers of old applied crushed mothballs & soap to infected area or painted with paraffin oil. The modern veterinary treatment is injectable IVOMEC which also acts as a complete de-louser and wormer. This injection must be done under veterinary instruction only. IVOMEC has proved safe for pigeons and has also shown a capability to improve feather quality at subsequent moulting. There are other products but not licensed for use upon pigeons and therefore not recommended. As further interest - IVOMEC can be applied via a single drop upon the skin, under the feathering at the very rear of the birds head - this has proven to be remarkably effective for keeping the birds louse or mite free for the season


----------



## The crazy roller (Mar 23, 2003)

"The fungus, microbe or mite lives within the soft pulp of feather shaft, gradually breaking to stubble until bald patches appear."....mmmm that sounds close!


----------

